# NO! NO! NO! This cannot be happening!



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

So today - I had a 50 mile round-trip errand to run. At some point during that trip, 3 things happened - The first was positive - I crossed the 1k mile threshold of the break-in period (although I have not exactly been cautiously, light-footed during the first 1k at least I won't worry about it anymore)....or will I? Read on.
Secondly, this is no big deal, but it still should NOT have happened. A friend of mine pointed out that one of my centercaps was missing on the passenger's side front rims (the BBS ones). Infuriating. Of itself, this is a small thing, I know. But in my experience, small things like this in a car begin to pile up until one reaches his/ her automotive breaking point.
Third - the worst of all - In the last 1/4 mile of the trip back to my house there are about 4 stop signs. After each I accelerated hard. Each time, I noticed (esp. in second gear) some sort of rattle or something which coincided with the acceleration!!!!! It was not anything in the ashtray or environs - sounded like it was coming from behind the instrument gauge.
I swear. If this car gives me trouble like the allroad did (beginning also at an early point in the car's life) I will never ever buy another VW or Audi product again - EVER!
Does anyone have any idea what that sound may be?
I popped the hood while idling and could detect nothing.


----------



## GRVR6 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: NO! NO! NO! This cannot be happening! (Pontifex)*

Does it make the noise with the ESP switched off?


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

i didn't knoiw to try that, but will tomorrow.
I wondered after posting this if I had gotten some bad gas this morning(had to gas-up at a low-quality station in the sticks....
'
Tonight I did a quart of techron and added 5 gallons of Chevron premium. Nope. Bad gas is obviously not it. The sound is still there.....always when accelerating. see this post in the B5 Forum for more details.
http://www.clubb5.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=62182


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*

I've got a slight rattle coming from either the front passenger seat, or the right front passenger door or the right side of the instrument panel. The way sounds bounce around on the inside of the car, it's tough to pin down. Only get it while going over very rutted roads though. Nothing occuring on acceleration or braking. Might just be a plastic piece that came loose and it bouncing around in there?


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Someone at B5 Forum said it may be a loose heat shield..... ??? Wherever that is.


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pontifex)*

just another rattle...
I have a wire slapping just to the left of the sunroof over bumps....think maybe ant. lead for the deck...If I had done my exhaust yet I woulnd be hearing it haha


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: (Pontifex)*

Above the catalytic converter I believe

_Quote, originally posted by *Pontifex* »_Someone at B5 Forum said it may be a loose heat shield..... ??? Wherever that is.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (bk3104)*

Could be a loose heatshield or something caught up between the heatshield(s) and one of the cats. Three years ago when I worked at a VW dealer, one tech spent two hours trying to find a rattle under a Beetle. Turned out, a few small stones from her gravel driveway got wedged between the converter & the heatshield...


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VWGUY4EVER)*

I had a guy give me $100 for taking 5 mins to find stones in his heatshield at my shop last year... his wife was diving him crazy, so it was worth every nickle to find and remove it, and said no one else could find it... you'd be surprised how untechnical some rattles are







This one was strange, it was *under* the front pipe, acting like a little bowl for stones... maybe the B5 has something similar...


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

i had a similar problem with the rattling thing, it was that shield that protects the catyltic converter, it was off on one side and i just yanked the piece out and stopped rattling..later on, my heatshield start rattling







, when i get my car back from the tranny shop, im gonna either replace it or remove it and ceramic coat the exhaust manifold...
i dont know if the W8s have the shield for the converters...


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: (DaFabolous2.0)*

check for winey VW/Audi owner....that usually is the problem


----------

